# Sovereign Grand Lodge of Egypt



## sgle (Jul 7, 2013)

ANNOUNCEMENT: 
It is with the greatest of honours and pride that we are able to formally announce to Brethren around the World that, In the Name of GAOTU, and by the authority invested in us as Regularly Constituted Master Masons of Recognised Orders, and being of Egyptian origin, we have hereby on the date of the 24th of June, 2013 Anno Domini, 6013 Anno Lucis concurred unanimously our Declaration to Resurrect the National Grand Lodge of Egypt, to be renamed the Sovereign Grand Lodge of Egypt.  This document is made up of 5 pages and includes the guidelines and key charges and principles of the Resurrection and Grand Lodge, including those which govern Regular and Recognised Freemasonry around the world.  


Due to the nature of our Resurrection, which is different than the establishment of a new Grand Lodge, it was imperative that we first take this step before consecrating independent Lodges, 2 of which are planned for the second half of this year, and another in early 2014.


As such, we have also held nominations and elections for Officers who are key to the Resurrection, those being:


1) The Most Worshipful Grand Master M.Fa.
2) The Right Worshipful Grand Treasurer: K.Az.
3) The Right Worshipful Grand Secretary: M. Fah.


Our M:. W:. Grand Master has in turn appointed the following Grand Lodge Officers:
4) The Right Worshipful Grand Chancellor: D.Wh.
5) The Right Worshipful Grand Director of Ceremonies: C.Ne
6) The Right Worshipful Grand Mentor: N. Jo.
7) The Right Worshipful Grand Tyler: A.Ri


Further appointments will be forthcoming shortly.  


We will be reaching out to Grand Lodges around the world in due course, to re-establish Amity agreements with those whom we already had relationships with, and to confirm new ones accordingly.  It is important to note Brethren that this a unique Masonic situation, and we have been in very close contact with various Grand Lodges around the world in the run up to this announcement, in order to maintain transparency and preserve harmony in our International Brotherhood.  


For any questions regarding SGLE, we ask you to please communicate with our Grand Secretary via email at secretary@sgle.org


----------



## Aeelorty (Jul 7, 2013)

This is great to hear. Best wishes to the Brethren of Egypt and to all the people of Egypt


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 7, 2013)

The best of wishes for the people of Egypt.  I have nothing but good reports from family members and friends as to their treatment by the Egyptian people while on work assignments there.  The world owes you much from antiquity.  

It is my wish that you are governed by your choice of leadership and that you live in peace with your neighbors and the world as a whole.

May the GAOTU shine his blessing down upon you.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 8, 2013)

*Unfortunately, this new Grand Lodge is not recognised by my own Grand Lodge.*


----------



## JJones (Jul 8, 2013)

Mike Martin said:


> *Unfortunately, this new Grand Lodge is not recognised by my own Grand Lodge.*



If I understood correctly, this is likely because they are just now re-establishing them self and have yet to obtain recognition from any other Grand Lodges.  

If this is legitimate I say good for them.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 8, 2013)

JJones said:


> If I understood correctly, this is likely because they are just now re-establishing them self and have yet to obtain recognition from any other Grand Lodges.
> 
> If this is legitimate I say good for them.



Freemasonry in Egypt was previously organised under District Grand Lodges of Scotland and England until 1964 when Freemasonry was sadly outlawed in Egypt and these English and Scottish Lodges went dark. If the government had repealed its previous laws it is very likely that the first move of any regular Freemasons would have been to reopen those old Lodges, so it must be assumed that this is a very new organisation.

So to my mind it immediately is under suspicion as it is very unusual for a new "regular" Grand Lodge to announce itself through internet Forums. As the usual protocol is through their sponsor Grand Lodges, and generally all other regular are notified and invited to the consecration, it is at this point the new Grand Lodge would apply for recognition. According to the poster this Grand Lodge is already in operation so if it asked for recognition from my Grand Lodge it has not given OR this is just totally bogus.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 8, 2013)

duplicate sorry


----------



## polmjonz (Jul 9, 2013)

Hopefully this is true and recognized freemasonry can gain a foothold in this region.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jul 14, 2013)

Where did these Grand Lodge officers come from?  Are they from recognized Grand Lodges?

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## tomasball (Jul 14, 2013)

SGLE, are you the Grand Master of this body, the Grand Secretary, or both?

Do you actually have any lodges currently meeting on Egyptian soil?


----------



## tomasball (Jul 14, 2013)

I agree with Mike Martin that it's interesting this body has decided to announce itself primarily over the Interwebs, which unavoidably invites comparison to bogus bodies that have come along which are little more than a very slick website.  I would note, however, that the premier Grand Lodge of England announced its formation in a blurb in a London newspaper (I'm in a hurry, and can't find the reference).  
The Facebook page for this outfit says that they consider themselves older than the Grand Loge of England, and therefore aren't worried about getting their recognition.  I also notice that their Facebook page has a lot to say about political events in Egypt, although I would admit that these days that's pretty hard to ignore.  
The thing that interests me most is the eagerness of internet masons to offer congratulations and advice to this body without any evidence that it is anything more than a couple of guys with a good story.  One Texas mason posted a note on their FB page saying "... if you need a contact for the Grand Lodge of Texas, USA please let me know!"  as if any legitimate body would have any trouble finding our Grand Lodge offices.


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes.  

And let me be clear as to my post on this website.  It was in support of the people of Egypt, not in recognition of this or any body proposing to hold masonic affiliations with any recognized grand jurisdiction holding allegiance to the Grand Lodge of England.

We should all be most careful and await our grand jurisdictions' formal recognitions.  

Good post brother!


----------



## Raymond Walters (Jul 14, 2013)

THE FOLLOWING ANSWERS WERE GIVEN IN THE ORIGINAL POST TO QUESTIONS I NOTICED WERE ASKED;

[Due to the nature of our Resurrection, which is different than the establishment of a new Grand Lodge, it was imperative that we first take this step before consecrating independent Lodges, 2 of which are planned for the second half of this year, and another in early 2014.]


[We will be reaching out to Grand Lodges around the world in due course, to re-establish Amity agreements with those whom we already had relationships with, and to confirm new ones accordingly. It is important to note Brethren that this a unique Masonic situation, and we have been in very close contact with various Grand Lodges around the world in the run up to this announcement, in order to maintain transparency and preserve harmony in our International Brotherhood. 


For any questions regarding SGLE, we ask you to please communicate with our Grand Secretary via email at secretary@sgle.org]


It is my personal understanding that this proposed GL is legitimate and is handling it's official communication properly regarding re-establishing recognition with GL's that previously recognized it.

My source: a former member from Egypt who now resides in Florida.


----------



## tomasball (Jul 14, 2013)

So far they've stated a few things as fact.  They are a Grand Lodge with eleven members, of whom "the majority" are Egyptian.  They do not yet have any lodges, but plan to consecrate two later this year.  Their Facebook presence is operated by one Dr. Mohab Fahmi, and Egyptian living in Malta. (They list "M. Fa." as their Grand Master, and alse a "M. Fah." as Grand Secretary.) Their Facebook page has endorsed the overthrow of the Morsy government.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jul 15, 2013)

raymondswalters said:


> THE FOLLOWING ANSWERS WERE GIVEN IN THE ORIGINAL POST TO QUESTIONS I NOTICED WERE ASKED;
> 
> It is my personal understanding that this proposed GL is legitimate and is handling it's official communication properly regarding re-establishing recognition with GL's that previously recognized it.
> 
> ...



My concerns is that it comes across as the same as the Regular Grand Lodge of North Carolina, which put out similar notices of its regularity and had a long list of "Grand" Lodge officers.  This is the scam where an Army SFC was selling the Memphis Rite in Iraq for $1500 to troops over there and making them "96 degree" masons.

They put out a similar list for the Regular Grand Lodge of Texas, no one on that list even existed in the state of Texas, and was later all completely taken down.

I do hope it is legitimate, but wouldn't want anyone to be taken by another Masonic scam.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## Ecossais (Jul 15, 2013)

Historically, new grand lodges have been created by a number of different methods:

1.) By a declaration of independence by an existing provincial grand lodge, which then became an independent grand lodge;

2.) By a convention of lodges where no provincial grand lodge existed, or where a provincial grand lodge had become inactive;

3.) By a general assembly of Masons, no lodges or provincial grand lodge(s) being involved; and

4.) By a charter from another grand lodge.

In order for a new grand lodge to gain fraternal recognition from regular grand lodges it is necessary, in all the above cases, that the provincial grand lodges, lodges and individual Masons involved are regular, and that means that they all hold warrants, charters, patents and memberships in other regular grand lodges. 

Furthermore, it is necessary that the new grand lodge meets all the requirements of regularity, which may be identified in three categories:  Autonomy (that it is supreme unto itself and does not share its authority with any other body, like a Supreme Council or a Grand Priory, etc.), Legitimacy of Origin (that its original constituting members and/or lodges are regular), and Legitimacy of Practice (that it practices regular Freemasonry as prescribed in any number of "Standards of Recognition" or "Standards of Regularity" as published by various regular entities (the grand lodges of Scotland, England and Ireland, or the Conference of Grand Masters of North America). 

This last, Legitimacy of Practice is a list of regular practices that includes:  Non-Masons are not permitted to attend lodge meetings when the lodges are at labor, lodges must be comprised of men only, a Belief in Deity as a requirement for membership, obligations must be taken on or in full view of the V.S.L., the three great lights must be present in the lodge room at all times when the lodge is at labor, the Hiramic legend and the symbolism of Solomon's Temple are indispensable parts of the ritual, the use of Masonic working tools to teach moral and social virtues, a grand lodge must exercise exclusive Masonic authority over the geographic territory it occupies OR it may share the same by mutual agreement with another grand lodge by formal treaty or compact, it must observe the Ancient Landmarks, etc.

Note:  Unfortunately, the GL of TX does not meet the first of the requirements of regularity listed above.

In the event that a new grand lodge is formed without any constituent lodges (as in No. 3, above), it would be the duty of the newly installed Grand Master to issue dispensations for new lodges at the earliest possible opportunity.


----------



## tomasball (Jul 15, 2013)

Ecossais, the Sovereign Grand Lodge of Egypt claims to be a revival of a previous body, the National Grand Lodge of Egypt, which had recognition from at least some other jurisdictions.  I note that they do not claim to have any current members who were members of that former body.  Is there a precedent for this?  I know that several European grand lodges have been formed in the last decade or so in countries where previously there had been Grand Lodges or Orients which demised.  Also, weren't there American grand lodges which demised and then reformed following the Morgan excitement?


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 15, 2013)

tomasball said:


> the Sovereign Grand Lodge of Egypt claims to be a revival of a previous body, the National Grand Lodge of Egypt, which had recognition from at least some other jurisdictions.


Just for clarity the National Grand Lodge of Egypt was not recognised by the UGLE at any time during its existence before 1956


----------



## tomasball (Jul 15, 2013)

Ecossais said:


> Note:  Unfortunately, the GL of TX does not meet the first of the requirements of regularity listed above.



It's a little hard to make out which requirement you mean.  It appears you are saying that the GL of TX does not meet the autonomy requirement.  I suppose you would have a point, in that one may not wield political power in the GL of TX if you are not a member of the Masonic Rosicrucians.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 16, 2013)

Ecossais said:


> Historically, new grand lodges have been created by a number of different methods:
> 
> 2.) By a convention of lodges where no provincial grand lodge existed, or where a provincial grand lodge had become inactive;
> 
> Note:  Unfortunately, the GL of TX does not meet the first of the requirements of regularity listed above.



It is my understanding that the Grand Lodge of Texas was formed by the method outlined by your #2 above, and is therefore regular.


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 17, 2013)

New hat ... Brother Lins?


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 17, 2013)

:confused1:


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 17, 2013)

Ecossais said:


> it is necessary that the new grand lodge meets all the requirements of regularity, which may be identified in three categories:  Autonomy (that it is supreme unto itself and does not share its authority with any other body, like a Supreme Council or a Grand Priory, etc.)
> 
> Note:  Unfortunately, the GL of TX does not meet the first of the requirements of regularity listed above.


OK- I think I've figured out what you were trying to say, but your statement is incorrect.  The GLoTX _is_ supreme unto itself in that it is not under the authority of a higher body, such as the Supreme Council is over the Orients & Valleys of the SR. To say that it is not regular because it shares territorial jurisdiction with the MWPHAGLoTX is incorrect. GLoTX is the supreme authority over its own Lodges, and shares that authority with no other body.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jul 18, 2013)

The territorial exclusivity issue was used as a red herring by Grand Lodges that wanted to never recognize Prince Hall. A report from UGLE disposed of that matter rather handily, pointing out that, from its inception, UGLE shared territory with the GL of Scotland and the GL of Ireland. Nobody sane has questioned the regularity of the UGLE.

Territorial exclusivity has not and has never been a valid criterion of regularity.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 18, 2013)

BryanMaloney said:


> The territorial exclusivity issue was used as a red herring by Grand Lodges that wanted to never recognize Prince Hall. A report from UGLE disposed of that matter rather handily, pointing out that, from its inception, UGLE shared territory with the GL of Scotland and the GL of Ireland. Nobody sane has questioned the regularity of the UGLE.


This is a little bit mixed up as the Home Grand Lodges only share "territory" in their Districts (that is outside of the UK), here in the UK the Home Grand Lodges may not Warrant Lodges in the territory of the others. IE there are no English Lodges in Ireland they are all under the Grand Lodge of Ireland even the ones in Northern Ireland which is actually a part of the UK. Where we share Territory with foreign national Grand Lodges (IE: Australia, Canada, India, New Zealand and South America) it is because the Home Grand Lodges had Lodges there first and their members voted to remain with their original Grand Lodge rather than join the new one.

You shouldn't really mention the Home Grand Lodges when talking about Prince Hall Masons as Prince Hall himself was made a Mason in an Irish Military Lodge and his first Lodge was Warranted by the Premier Grand Lodge of England. However, there is no connection to us after the War of Independence.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jul 18, 2013)

Mike Martin said:


> You shouldn't really mention the Home Grand Lodges when talking about Prince Hall Masons as Prince Hall himself was made a Mason in an Irish Military Lodge and his first Lodge was Warranted by the Premier Grand Lodge of England. However, there is no connection to us after the War of Independence.



Is it your contention, then, that UGLE is in error in recognizing both MWPHGLoTX and GLoTX as being regular? I happen to know that this is the case.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 18, 2013)

BryanMaloney said:


> Is it your contention, then, that UGLE is in error in recognizing both MWPHGLoTX and GLoTX as being regular? I happen to know that this is the case.



No, not at all.

The only point I was making was that when people talk about the recognition issues between American Mainstream and PH Grand Lodges that the Grand Lodge of England (or Scotland or Ireland) has nothing to do with it.

To your other point the Basic Principles of Recognition that are applied by the Home Grand Lodges do not actually prevent recognition of more than one Grand Lodge within a geographic area. However. they will not recognise two Grand Lodges in one area if they do not recognise each other as that would lead to obviously disharmonious relations. This is why the Home Grand Lodges have almost immediately recognised each of the PH Grand Lodges as each of the MS ones do.

For info our Principle Five is below:
5. That the Grand Lodge shall have sovereign jurisdiction over the
Lodges under its control; i.e. that it shall be a responsible,
independent, self-governing organization, with sole and undisputed
authority over the Craft or Symbolic Degrees (Entered Apprentice,
Fellow Craft, and Master Mason) within its Jurisdiction; and shall
not in any way be subject to, or divide such authority with, a
Supreme Council or other Power claiming any control or
supervision over those degrees.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jul 18, 2013)

Mike Martin said:


> No, not at all.
> 
> The only point I was making was that when people talk about the recognition issues between American Mainstream and PH Grand Lodges that the Grand Lodge of England (or Scotland or Ireland) has nothing to do with it.



It's all well and good to say that, but lack of recognition by UGLE of Prince Hall in general was once used as an excuse in the USA to refuse recognition of PHA Grand Lodges by various state Grand Lodges. It was the "trump card" that could be played. Thus, once UGLE admitted to the regularity of Prince Hall, another support was kicked out from under the racists' foul edifice.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 18, 2013)

BryanMaloney said:


> It's all well and good to say that, but lack of recognition by UGLE of Prince Hall in general was once used as an excuse in the USA to refuse recognition of PHA Grand Lodges by various state Grand Lodges. It was the "trump card" that could be played. Thus, once UGLE admitted to the regularity of Prince Hall, another support was kicked out from under the racists' foul edifice.


That is what is known as a "cop out" trying to blame the actions/choices of American Grand Lodges on a Grand Lodge thousands of miles away to which none of them are beholden and which has no say whatsoever on how they operate. 

The Home Grand Lodges only had influence on American Masonry until the end of the War of Independence as at the end of that conflict the Masons in the newly independent country were cut loose from the Grand Lodges over here and that includes the Prince Hall Masons. 

The way your forebears chose to arrange your Freemasonry is down to them not us, we have never had separate Lodges due to a man's colour, which is why that Irish Lodge had no hesitation Initiating him and his friends and why the Premier Grand Lodge had no problem Warranting his first Lodge.

You need to remember that every single Grand Lodge in the world is a sovereign and independent organisation. Each one practises Freemasonry how it sees fit and if it wants it may ask for recognition from other organisations which may or may not give it.


----------



## SGLE - Cairo (Jun 3, 2016)

After having consulted with UGLE as a matter of courtesy, they advised us that this revival would be legitimate if surviving members from NGLE formed part of SGLE as was done in Eastern Europe post the communist period. This is the case in Egypt, where the last remaining two members of NGLE were made honorary members of SGLE. One sadly passed away and the other remains a Master Mason in good standing as a member of Imhotep Lodge No. 1. 

We currently are enjoying practicing the Ancient Egyptian Ritual and are seeing quality men join the ranks of the lodges. The fact that this is all begining from scratch has added to the beauty of this project. Many have attacked us as being illegitimate or spurious of many other wonderful names, but we continue to enjoy Freemasonry in our ancient homeland. We welcome every brother who practices the Royal Art as per the tenants of the Craft, and will reject no one due to masonic politics. 

All good men are welcome to come knocking on our doors.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jun 3, 2016)

SGLE - Cairo said:


> After having consulted with UGLE as a matter of courtesy, they advised us that this revival would be legitimate if surviving members from NGLE formed part of SGLE as was done in Eastern Europe post the communist period. This is the case in Egypt, where the last remaining two members of NGLE were made honorary members of SGLE. One sadly passed away and the other remains a Master Mason in good standing as a member of Imhotep Lodge No. 1.
> 
> We currently are enjoying practicing the Ancient Egyptian Ritual and are seeing quality men join the ranks of the lodges. The fact that this is all begining from scratch has added to the beauty of this project. Many have attacked us as being illegitimate or spurious of many other wonderful names, but we continue to enjoy Freemasonry in our ancient homeland. We welcome every brother who practices the Royal Art as per the tenants of the Craft, and will reject no one due to masonic politics.
> 
> All good men are welcome to come knocking on our doors.


Very funny! 3 points.

1) This Grand Lodge is not recognised by the UGLE
2) Reponing (the process you describe) is not allowed under the UGLE, it is a GL of Scotland thing.
3) the UGLE would not advise you to use a process that it doesn't recognise.

And 1 question: what is the name of the person you spoke to at the UGLE?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 3, 2016)

Best of luck to my Egyptian Brothers.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 3, 2016)

ohhhh...and the plot thickens

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 3, 2016)

http://www.recognitioncommission.org/publish/2015/02/25/2015-commission-report/index.html


----------



## SGLE - Cairo (Jun 5, 2016)

Gentlemen
There is no plot. We are not interested in anyone who isn't interested in us. We practice what we practice in peace and serenity and are not interested in politics of any sort. But just for the gentlemen who is enquiring as to whom we spoke to at UGLE and seems to know it all, please refer to nick bosanquet and john hamil whom we met at their offices in London.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 5, 2016)

@sgle-cairo where were ur members made masons?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## SGLE - Cairo (Jun 5, 2016)

All founding members are from: UGLE, grand lodge of philadehia, grand east of the Netherlands. 

All new members were initiated in Cairo.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 5, 2016)

Ok...so ur founding members are regularly made masons...good.  Have any of them been masterd or GM before?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jun 6, 2016)

SGLE - Cairo said:


> All founding members are from: UGLE, grand lodge of philadehia, grand east of the Netherlands.
> 
> All new members were initiated in Cairo.




Every success in your worthy  endeavours. Out of curiosity, what made you post your announcement in this forum?


----------



## SGLE - Cairo (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank you sir. We wanted to bring to all brethren worldwide the concept of eastern freemasonry. That's our true objective on an international scale. As stated previously we feel that the west is too engrossed in politics and not focused enough on the true practices of the Royal art. We naturally recognize and accept that there are different ways of scaling the pyramid and are not critical of anyone. We simply wanted to practice what our ancestors left us and we finally are doing so. 

As to why we posted here, the Internet is naturally the fastest way to disseminate information. We also have a very active Facebook page and we enjoy the positive feedback that we receive from most brethren.


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 6, 2016)

I pray for your skill and dedication in building your jurisdiction to the point it is ready for recognition.  You are on the correct path.  One step at a time.


----------



## SGLE - Cairo (Jun 6, 2016)

T


dfreybur said:


> I pray for your skill and dedication in building your jurisdiction to the point it is ready for recognition.  You are on the correct path.  One step at a time.



Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jun 12, 2016)

#4 is so incorrect. A Grand Lodge DOES NOT Charter another Grand Lodge.



Ecossais said:


> Historically, new grand lodges have been created by a number of different methods:
> 
> 1.) By a declaration of independence by an existing provincial grand lodge, which then became an independent grand lodge;
> 
> ...


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 12, 2016)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> #4 is so incorrect. A Grand Lodge DOES NOT Charter another Grand Lodge.


Grand Lodges do found other grand lodges, as seen in the recent actions by Russia. This is recognised as a legitimate foundation by both CGMNA and UGLE, see link, Principles of Recognition, Point 1.  http://www.ugle.org.uk/images/files/Information_Booklet_-_2015_-_online.pdf


----------



## Bloke (Jun 12, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Grand Lodges do found other grand lodges, as seen in the recent actions by Russia. This is recognised as a legitimate foundation by both CGMNA and UGLE, see link, Principles of Recognition, Point 1.  http://www.ugle.org.uk/images/files/Information_Booklet_-_2015_-_online.pdf



I agree with Glen... never knew about it until I came here, one of the reasons its good to be on this board..


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jun 14, 2016)

I haven't information about the Grand Lodge of Russia. But if it was in fact the recipient of a *Charter* or *Warrant* from another Grand Lodge, it's a subordinate lodge. I 'll agree with you that one GL can help to establish another GL. This has happened all around the world and especially in North America. *But* that is a different matter and not the same as one GL enpowering another GL through a Warrant issued from its Body. I will wager on this information.


----------



## Ressam (Jun 14, 2016)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> I haven't information about the Grand Lodge of Russia. But if it was in fact the recipient of a *Charter* or *Warrant* from another Grand Lodge, it's a subordinate lodge. I 'll agree with you that one GL can help to establish another GL. This has happened all around the world and especially in North America. *But* that is a different matter and not the same as one GL enpowering another GL through a Warrant issued from its Body. I will wager on this information.



If I'm not mistaken:
Regular Russian Freemasons says that -- 7 Freemasons needed -- in "Master Mason degree", initiated in Grand Lodge of Russia, to establish -- Grand Lodge of [any Central Asia Country], for example.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 14, 2016)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> I haven't information about the Grand Lodge of Russia. But if it was in fact the recipient of a *Charter* or *Warrant* from another Grand Lodge, it's a subordinate lodge. I 'll agree with you that one GL can help to establish another GL. This has happened all around the world and especially in North America. *But* that is a different matter and not the same as one GL enpowering another GL through a Warrant issued from its Body. I will wager on this information.


Other way around. Russia was the "founder" (their words, see their letter of 15.05.2015) of
the GL of Georgia, for instance. See also the 2016 CIOR CGMNA report, indicating the GL GA was "consecrated" by the GL of Russia.

How do you distinguish the UGLE language,
"1. Regularity of origin; i.e. each Grand Lodge shall have been established lawfully by a duly recognised Grand Lodge or by three or more regularly constituted Lodges. "

I'm unaware of a CGMNA GL having been established by another GL. Example?

Do you have citations for your view?

How would you describe the founding of GL Ajerbaijan?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 14, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I agree with Glen... never knew about it until I came here, one of the reasons its good to be on this board..


Same here. I've learned more on the forum than I have in various Masonic bodies.


----------



## Ressam (Jun 14, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> How would you describe the founding of GL Ajerbaijan?



Hello, Mr.Glen!
IMHO, Citizens of Azerbaijan were -- initiated in -- GL of Russia(or Turkey). After they were raised to -- MM degree & the number of MM reached -- 7 men, they have opportunity to create National Grand Lodge.
IMHO.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 14, 2016)

@Ressam please stop posting ur replys in your quotes.  Also again please stop posting opinions on things you know nothing about!

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ressam (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm enterin' Forum through mobile phone & everything looks like OK with "quotes"!
I apologize!


----------



## Mike Martin (Jun 29, 2016)

SGLE - Cairo said:


> But just for the gentlemen who is enquiring as to whom we spoke to at UGLE and seems to know it all, please refer to nick bosanquet and john hamil whom we met at their offices in London.


I don't know it all but I do know a lot 

I had a chat with John (we know each other quite well) and he confirmed that you all chatted about various methods of doing things and the idea of involving any surviving members of the old Grand Lodge was mentioned but that he did not advise you to try and repone a Grand Lodge as that just isn't the way to do it.


----------



## yousef (Oct 3, 2016)

*Hello
i am from egypt
i want to join to freemasonry
please hellp me*


----------



## yousef (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello 
i am from Egypt and i want to join to freemasonry


----------

